# It's Sunday what schwinns did we find this week...Weekley thread



## vintage2wheel (Nov 18, 2012)

It's Sunday what prewar/ vintage schwinn bikes/parts/fun stuff did we find this week?  
Just a missing link to my badge collection for me. 

Post some pics and show us what you got.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 18, 2012)

*1937*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?34848-Fresh-Find


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 18, 2012)

Killer original motorbike. Has a lot of potential. Lol. Nice find.


----------



## carlalotta (Nov 18, 2012)

*Schwinn Motorbike tank and light*

I found this Schwinn Motorbike tank and light at a farm sale...too bad the rest of the bike was no where to be found!!! Solid originals and you can still faintly read Motorbike on the tank.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 18, 2012)

Very good score. You have a frame to build the motorbike?


----------



## Dave K (Nov 18, 2012)

carlalotta said:


> I found this Schwinn Motorbike tank and light at a farm sale...too bad the rest of the bike was no where to be found!!! Solid originals and you can still faintly read Motorbike on the tank.




Amazing!!!!  Great find


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2012)

No pics, because it's all still in a box, but, I aquired an original paint condition 4/ 1940 Autocycle Special.
Like I needed another bike, but I could not resist.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 19, 2012)

I am not used to seeing bicycle parts being held with manicured hands and finger polish...
Chris


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 19, 2012)

*yep*



scrubbinrims said:


> I am not used to seeing bicycle parts being held with manicured hands and finger polish...
> Chris




you right but I think its awsome.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 19, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> No pics, because it's all still in a box, but, I aquired an original paint condition 4/ 1940 Autocycle Special.
> Like I needed another bike, but I could not resist.




congrats marty im sure it's beautiful email me some pics when you get it together.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 19, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> you right but I think its awsome.




Don't get me wrong, it's totally hot...did that silver ray come with a battery tube by chance carlalotta?
Chris


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 19, 2012)

*yes sir*



scrubbinrims said:


> Don't get me wrong, it's totally hot...did that silver ray come with a battery tube by chance carlalotta?
> Chris




i agree bro


----------



## carlalotta (Nov 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, these were the only two bike pieces at the sale. Seems strange though because usually you find the bike but it is missing the tank and/or light. As for the nails, they need to be redone ASAP haha I can't stand chipping polish!! I am sure you guys can relate


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 19, 2012)

*lol*



carlalotta said:


> Unfortunately, these were the only two bike pieces at the sale. Seems strange though because usually you find the bike but it is missing the tank and/or light. As for the nails, they need to be redone ASAP haha I can't stand chipping polish!! I am sure you guys can relate




yes I hate when that happens


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 19, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> No pics, because it's all still in a box, but, I aquired an original paint condition 4/ 1940 Autocycle Special.
> Like I needed another bike, but I could not resist.




Congrats Marty! I've owned that bike twice now and never got to put it together! I think it has found another good home.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2012)

aasmitty757 said:


> Congrats Marty! I've owned that bike twice now and never got to put it together! I think it has found another good home.




 Thanks, Kim.
 It's the bike that keeps changing hands without ever being removed from its shipping container. 
 It's pretty handy to sell a bike that doesnt need to be packed. Just slap a new address label on it, and away it goes.
 Your Black 40 Special is really the one to have, so I can see why you let this one go.
 It should make a nice rider though, so I really appreciate you cutting it loose.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 19, 2012)

*40*



cyclingday said:


> Thanks, Kim.
> It's the bike that keeps changing hands without ever being removed from its shipping container.
> It's pretty handy to sell a bike that doesnt need to be packed. Just slap a new address label on it, and away it goes.
> Your Black 40 Special is really the one to have, so I can see why you let this one go.
> It should make a nice rider though, so I really appreciate you cutting it loose.




give that bike some day light


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 20, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> Thanks, Kim.
> It's the bike that keeps changing hands without ever being removed from its shipping container.
> It's pretty handy to sell a bike that doesnt need to be packed. Just slap a new address label on it, and away it goes.
> Your Black 40 Special is really the one to have, so I can see why you let this one go.
> It should make a nice rider though, so I really appreciate you cutting it loose.




Your welcome! I really wanted to keep it (technically buy it back) but I'm trying to let go of some of my hording tendencies, plus I knew it would go to you first and I still have parts towards another one.
I actually unpacked it last time but didn't get it put together so I hope it arrived safely.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2012)

I bought it sight unseen, so I hope it's all there. I did ask Mark if you had robbed it of all its good parts, and he said that it hadn't been unpacked, so He didn't think so.
 Pretty sketchy way to buy a bike. 
 If I didn't know that you two guys were the gold standard of integrity, I probably would've opened the box to take a look.
 I'm servicing the 37 Roadmaster Supreme right now, but as soon as I get that bike road worthy, your old 40 Special is next.


----------



## slick (Nov 20, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> I bought it sight unseen, so I hope it's all there. I did ask Mark if you had robbed it of all its good parts, and he said that it hadn't been unpacked, so He didn't think so.
> Pretty sketchy way to buy a bike.
> If I didn't know that you two guys were the gold standard of integrity, I probably would've opened the box to take a look.
> I'm servicing the 37 Roadmaster Supreme right now, but as soon as I get that bike road worthy, your old 40 Special is next.





Next time we come down you should bring out your 1937 Supreme and Karla will bring her 1938 Supreme for a nice photo-op. I put the Torrington 17's on at 1am when we got home from the Pike swap/ride. They look incredible! Thanks so much! Karla loves them!!! I'm sure she will give you a big hug next time we come down. I just added a roadmaster reflector badge to her bike also. Big upgrade! Pulled off the standard badge and the noticed the paint outline of an applecore badge underneath!!?? Someone robbed it at some point in time. The reflector badge is a nice substitute though for now until i find an apple core badge.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll be looking forward to seeing both of you and the his and hers RMS photo op.

 I'm diving in uncharted territory with this Roadmaster. That shock absorbing stem is pretty much a piece of #!*%
 I'm wondering if it would be a crime to run with a rigid stem and just keep that thing in a box for display purposes at a later date.
 I'd use it, but I want to be able to ride the bike, and that thing gives zero torsional rigidity in the steering department. I tightened the bushings down as firm as they would go, and it still wallows around.
 I've seen the photos of that spectacular art nouvo stem that is said to be the original stem for these bikes, but I figure that the photo is about as close as I'm going to get to one of those. So, I'm thinking that a Torrington Swan stem might just have to do.

I'm glad that those T 17s worked out. I thought of Karlas bike the second I saw them. I was really hoping for a set of 15s, but so far, those bad boys have proven to be pretty elusive.

For a second, I thought about cannibalizing the 17s and trying to faux up a set of 15s, but, I just couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## slick (Nov 21, 2012)

Ya, those stems look kool but that's about it. That was there purpose was to sway from left to right. No way you could ever stand up on the pedals and try to torque the bike with the stem bouncing around......

I think a standard Torrington Deco stem would be fine??

My buddy has the elusive stem but to get it would be like mission impossible part 407. LOL!!! 

We will be down again soon for another spin on the beach with you guys. Love the rides, the great friends, and the great rare bikes that appear. It's like a riding museum of obsolete bikes!

She loves her Supreme, no matter how many bikes i get her. HAHA!! I have to thank Nate on here also for making it happen. Without him she would be an unhappy rider i'm sure. Lots of my good friends from here have helped get that bike together with the rare parts it has and i can't thank you all enough. I'll get some pictures up soon of it's state at this point in time. It just needs the skirt protector strings and an applecore badge to be fully deluxed out! I told her i envy her bike more then my Airflow. It spends some nights in the living room under the big screen while we watch movies.  Yes we are bike sick......HAHA!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2012)

Bicyclebones has an applecore headbadge up on e-bay right now.
 He wants four bills for it, which considering its ultra rarity, it could be worse.
 Maybe he has a lay away plan for the holidays.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 24, 2012)

*Dusting off the "Museum of obsolete bikes"*



slick said:


> We will be down again soon for another spin on the beach with you guys. Love the rides, the great friends, and the great rare bikes that appear. It's like a riding museum of obsolete bikes!




I have always been amazed by the bicycles that show up @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides as I have said before - when I started collecting I could only look at books & if I happened to run into someone at a swapmeet or along the beach on a solo ride - then eventually I could find stuff online for comparison & now a lot of really cool bicycles come to us @ our rides - It is an unusual experience when get a large group of these vintage balloon bicycles together - it's almost overwhelming some rides - I wouldn't change anything - like Slick pointed out it is like a obsolete museum on wheels & we are simply dusting them off on our rides - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------

